# Gently He Came



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

*My daughter on the left with the black kerchief. *


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Awesome.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for posting that. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

they are great.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well done girls. 🎅


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Must be pretty strong “hooch”!
I loved it both before and after the “partaking” in some liquid Christmas “spirits”. 
Actually, I really enjoyed the lovely “singing trio” - it “capped off” my Christmas in a “warm and fuzzy” way. Great job!


----------

